# Hawaii for 10 days?



## PClapham (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi- I have been asked to advise 2 older relatives (mid sixties, retired)  who want to go to Hawaii for 10 days.  Their idea is 2 days on Oahu, 3 days on Kauai, and 4 days on Maui.
They want advice on where to stay or how to choose, etc etc.
Having gone to one or 2 islands every year for 14 years, spending a week on each, I can't figure out how to answer this.  My first thought is to suggest a multi-island cruise.  Other wise, this sounds like a pretty expensive trip with these inter island flights.  They normally stay in Marriott branded hotels.  They do have a timeshare in Florida but I don't think they are planning to use it for this trip which they envision for May 2014.
Help!  Any suggestions?  I'm sure many of you also have gotten this question.
Thanks for any ideas....

Anita


----------



## Paumavista (Feb 10, 2014)

*WOW....certainly NOT relaxing*

Sounds like a VERY busy agenda with lots of airport time.  I agree with you if what they want to do is get a "taste" of the different islands and move around a lot than a cruise may be a better venue.....at least they don't have to do all that packing/unpacking.

Can they possibly stay longer....you said they were retired.....if they want a land vacation I'd pick two islands, choose potentially cheaper timeshare stays and really experience each of their destinations.

Another expense (in addition to inter-island flights) would be car rentals for a couple days at each location......

We love the islands and have visited a number of times.....we can only travel for a week or 10 days....we've only gone to one island at a time.  We usually get a timeshare/VRBO rental for a week and tack on a couple days at a resort hotel just for fun (and to usually get air travel a little cheaper by not flying on a weekend).   Once we are officially retired I'd like to go for longer and maybe then consider going to more than one island in a trip.........


----------



## islandguy (Feb 10, 2014)

I did a package tour hitting Maui and Kauai with hotels, car, plane for 7 days the 1st time I visited the islands. Package started at the airport in HNL and ended there.  Booked tour with a TA.  Various TAs have packages from HNL as a starting point.  It was a very good way to see 3 island for 10 days as I did 3days on HNL also.   I'm sure a local Hawaiian TA can develop a package for your parents.  

I now do weeks on Maui as it is the best island for me. Once was enough for me doing the short stops in each island.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2014)

+1 (or more) on either a cruise, or limiting the moving to 2 islands or extending the trip to 2+ weeks if they are bent on seeing 3 islands.

The argument that it blows a whole day to change islands is valid. To pack from one's lodging, drive to the airport, turn in a rental car, put up with TSA, wait for a flight, load, fly, pick up luggage, rent another car, find the new lodging, unpack, and another day is shot. 

And that doesn't address the expense of inter-island flights and short term car rentals. I suspect that Marriott would be happy to rent them lodging, but I really don't see a way to use the timeshare angle to reduce any costs. The whole enterprise has too many ways to add cost or entirely go off the rails. 

I suppose one could go with one of the tour companies that would take care of the logistics, but that wouldn't be my choice of how to experience Hawaii. Not much better than a cruise.


My opinion: Go out to dinner with these folks and have a heart-to-heart and find out what they really hope to get out of this vacation. Then nI think you can make constructive suggestions.

Jim


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 10, 2014)

PClapham said:


> Hi- I have been asked to advise 2 older relatives (mid sixties, retired)  who want to go to Hawaii for 10 days.  Their idea is 2 days on Oahu, 3 days on Kauai, and 4 days on Maui.
> They want advice on where to stay or how to choose, etc etc.
> Having gone to one or 2 islands every year for 14 years, spending a week on each, I can't figure out how to answer this.  My first thought is to suggest a multi-island cruise.  Other wise, this sounds like a pretty expensive trip with these inter island flights.  They normally stay in Marriott branded hotels.  They do have a timeshare in Florida but I don't think they are planning to use it for this trip which they envision for May 2014.
> Help!  Any suggestions?  I'm sure many of you also have gotten this question.
> ...


 Do they actually mean 2-days/3-nites on Oahu, 3-days/4-nites on Kauai, and 4-days/5-nites on Maui?

Otherwise, 2-nites/1-day on Oahu is not long enough.  As stated, it's going to get expensive adding up the inter-island airfares and short term car rentals.  Plus they are going to waste a lot of time commuting.

For Oahu, I'd recommend Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV), especially for only 2-nites. They could skip a rental car and use the shuttle to/from the airport. Once at HHV they could walk, use public transportation, and use the hop on/off excursion shuttles. 

On Maui, something on Ka'anapali beach. A car is a must.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2014)

I advise a lot of firefighters at Rick's firehouse not to do this very thing.  They think of Hawaii as a once-in-a-lifetime trip, and they want to see everything.  I see no reason to make a relaxing place like Hawaii into a hurry-it-up-and-let's-get-to-the-airport kind of vacation.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 10, 2014)

My first thought when I read the OPs post was the island cruise.  I think that is a great way to see Hawaii without all the stress.  To me any airport and car rentals not to mention finding places to eat is stress that should be avoided at all cost.  With the cruise they would be much more relaxed.  It would be multitasking too in a good way.  My Non timeshare friends have really enjoyed the inter island cruises.  

I, flying from Utah, which is alot easier than other parts of the country will only fly to Hawaii for 3 weeks now that Im retired.  The flight  wears me out not to mention the time difference and the cost of the flight.  Before I retired it was a big trip of 2 weeks but things have changed.  Have they been retired long?  It takes time to get the mindset that in most cases you really can be gone from home longer (unless you have pets or raising grandchildren). In my case, being retired I have a certain amount of money for travel....with longer trips I can get more bang for my buck.  Just saying.

As a whole, I think each island has one thing in common.  They are all beautiful and you can get the feel of Hawaii (Oahu might be the hardest island)  Each island has unique things to see that are priceless (with a cruise you could pick and choose these particular places)  If driving on turny roads the Road to Hana would be best seen while someone else is driving.  There is a little bit of a learning curve for the first time visitors 1. Learning how to navigate with mile markers  2.  Learning how to say words with lots of vowels so you can remember what street you need to be on 3. What sites are good and which sites are not to be missed.  You would have to buy all 4 blue books. 4. You will avoid the adventure of getting on some roads that might be above your driving level if you arent used to driving on those road (getting the famous banana bread in Maui).

Ive been on a few cruises and I think of them as scouting trips....do I want to go back to that area.  If your friends catch the Hawaii bug...they will be back and next time they will know to spend more time and choose specific islands.


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 10, 2014)

Cindy, I agree, absolutely!  All the mentions of commute time, repacking, etc., are valid.  I've been to the islands many times, too, and this is one place where you really need to "Stop, and smell the flowers", if you want to experience the essence of Hawaii.


----------



## eal (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Anita,
We have spent many years enjoying our annual Hawaii vacation, and have spent time on all of the main four.  But our very first Hawaii vacation was an 8-day cruise around the islands. We got a taste of what all of them had to offer and we really enjoyed ourselves. It was our first and only cruise however, we enjoy timesharing so much!

Friends of ours took a cruise from LA last year and enjoyed the time at sea paired with a chance to visit all the islands while sleeping in the same bed each night.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2014)

+1  They should take a Hawaiian Cruise - anything else is going to waste a lot of precious vacation time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 10, 2014)

I cannot imagine doing a cruise myself because I see where the ships go on the islands.  I would definitely want to plan day trips on Kauai and the Big Island.  

The docks aren't interesting at all, except maybe Front St. in Lahaina.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2014)

On Kauai, we have met people all over the island from the cruise ships.  They can pick up a rental car the dock and take off.  *If the OP's friends really want to do 3 islands in 10 days*, I think a cruise is the least hassle, and least time wasted, because they will travel at night.  If they fly between islands, this will be their agenda:

*Day 1 - fly from home*
Day 2 & 3 - Island A
*Day 4 - Pack up and fly to next island*
Day 5 & 6 - Island B
*Day 7 - Pack up and fly to next island*
Day 8 & 9 - Island C
*Day 10 - Fly home
*
The flights are short, but when you include packing/unpacking, dropping off/getting a car, waiting at the airport, grocery store stop, finding resort & checking-in - you waste most of the travel day.  So a 10 day trip turns into 6 days of vacation and 4 days of travel.


----------



## bastroum (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd spend all 10 days in Maui and skip all the inter-island travel (which kills an entire day). On a cruise you are still spending time on the ship that you could be using on the island. Kauai would be too quiet and have the least amount to see and Oahu too urban. On Maui you would get a good representation of the Hawaiian Islands, if you are limited to 10 days. You really need a minimum of 1 week in each location just to hit the highlights.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 10, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I cannot imagine doing a cruise myself because I see where the ships go on the islands.  I would definitely want to plan day trips on Kauai and the Big Island.
> 
> The docks aren't interesting at all, except maybe Front St. in Lahaina.



A friend of mine just returned from a Hawaiian cruise.  I believe it was her first trip.  She said it was fabulous. They did plan day trips, I know they did a sunrise whale watch on Maui.  I don't remember what all else they saw.  So yes, you do need to get out of the places where the cruise ships dock in order to see things.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 10, 2014)

bastroum said:


> I'd spend all 10 days in Maui and skip all the inter-island travel (which kills an entire day). On a cruise you are still spending time on the ship that you could be using on the island. Kauai would be too quiet and have the least amount to see and Oahu too urban. On Maui you would get a good representation of the Hawaiian Islands, if you are limited to 10 days. You really need a minimum of 1 week in each location just to hit the highlights.


+1!!!!!!!!


----------



## PClapham (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I put them together and forwarded them to the couple in Boston (even farther than Cleveland from the islands!)  I'll post what they decide.

Anita


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow, I feel Kauai has a LOT to see and do.  It's still my favorite.

Don't know anyone who's done the island cruise, but know a few who did a CA-to-HI cruise and they were disappointed.  Too much time on the water and not enough on land.  But it was their first time to HI, so they just docked and did a few quick tours.


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 11, 2014)

*If it's well planned then it's doable*

I believe that a well planned trip can make this doable and Hawaii can be seen and enjoyed. I posted a few months back here that I was doing the same thing with four days on the Big Island, Kauai, and Maui with six days on Oahu.  I have been to the islands several times, but am traveling with a friend who has never been and this may be their first and last trip. She wants to see all four islands.  

I have found that I won't be all day checking in and out of the airports. You can get express check in at the airports so you don't have to get there two hours before the flight. You can get express service at the car rental pickup. We are not going to be checking luggage in at the airport. Yes, we have to drive to and from the airports but thaWt's not a problem. We will check in when we do, but we will be enjoying most of the days when we are there. I have already made reservations for some of the activities we will be doing on the islands and plan on having all of them booked well before we go in July.  

We plan on having a great time. We will eat out sometimes and we will barbecue or eat breakfast in the units.  It all depends what we will be doing. Remember, when one is on the beach, that is relaxing.  We will be staying in a variety of resorts. On Maui, the Ka'anapali Beach Club, on Oahu, Marriott's Ko Olina, on The Big Island, Sea Mountain and Sea Village, on Kauai, The Point @Poipu.  These are all decent  places and we are going to have a great time. 

You can enjoy the islands and get a sense of them in a few days. I like being on the islands longer than cruise stays.  Cruises can be quite expensive.  I am using my timeshare and we got great airfares, and the car rentals keep going down, down, down.  When I initially started the car rentals for the two weeks it was over $600 for the two weeks. Now the total price is around $350 and dropping.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 11, 2014)

I saw a cruise ship unloading on Kauai and there were shuttle buses waiting to take them to Wal Mart and K mart--no kidding.  So that is a big advantage.

Then another advantage with a cruise is that you get to try the latest version of Noro virus.  No extra charge.  

No one I've ever heard of goes to the islands one time.  That's what they say on the first trip "We will see all the islands and check them off our bucket list".

A year later they are back again until it becomes a yearly vacation.

I'd suggest for 10 days spending three days on Oahu and the remainder on one island.

Sterling


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, I agree that a cruise would be a great trip for them, probably the best.  But I differ from most of you in that if it is not a cruise, I think 3 islands in 10 days is a better first trip than one island only.  It needs to be well planned but it is very doable.  We did it on our honeymoon a LONG time ago and loved every minute of it.  Each island is so different that with only one island you don't know where you want to come back to the next time.  And if it is one's only trip to Hawaii ever, you should see more than just one island.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> No one I've ever heard of goes to the islands one time.  That's what they say on the first trip "We will see all the islands and check them off our bucket list".
> 
> A year later they are back again until it becomes a yearly vacation.



We go to Hawaii every year, but I know LOTS of people who have been to Hawaii only once and will probably never go back.  In fact, I know a lot more who have been only once or twice than those who have been many times.  For some it is financial, for others they want to go a different place every year, for others the trip is too long.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> I saw a cruise ship unloading on Kauai and there were shuttle buses waiting to take them to Wal Mart and K mart--no kidding.  So that is a big advantage.
> 
> Then another advantage with a cruise is that you get to try the latest version of Noro virus.  No extra charge.
> 
> ...



I agree with Sterling. We were one of those people who thought our first trip in 2004 would be our only, we did 3 days on Oahu and 6 on Maui.  This upcoming December will be our 10 time to the islands.  We will be on Oahu and Maui for a week each.  Pass on the cruise, see two islands in 10 days.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 12, 2014)

I like the 'see 2 islands in 10 days' idea too. Fly directly to island 'A'- perhaps Oahu because of access and fares, stay perhaps 3 days to see Pearl Harbor and Waikiki, then just one mid-stay move to either Maui or Kauai and settle in for a nice full week timeshare experience. Then fly home directly from there. It might cost a little more for 'open jaw' flights- or require a plane change in Honolulu on the way home, but that would give the most 'island time', with the least hassle.

It would also set the stage for a return trip using the same formula with the other two islands.

Jim


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 12, 2014)

I think that a cruise is a great introduction to Hawaii, and I've been to the islands 12 times now.  Would I cruise here now that I come a couple times a year?  Probably not.  It's a great way to figure out what islands you want to explore further, and get a small taste of each spot.

Naturally, you don't want to waste your time doing cruise line tours or taking the shuttle to Hilo Hattie.  There's plenty of time to rent a car at each port and do day trips.  You miss out on the evenings in Hawaii, but it doesn't exactly suck enjoying a sunset from the water and having a 4* dinner.

To add to this, a 12 day to or from the West Coast can be had for around $1200pp, which is pretty economical.


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 13, 2014)

Our friends did a cruise for their first trip to Hawaii. They also tacked a few days on at the end on Maui.  They loved the cruise and it told them pretty much where they wanted to go on their next trip, which was Kauai.  They get a little sad look when we tell them we are off for what has become our yearly jaunt.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 13, 2014)

*Lessons learned, love shared: Golden Princess to Hawaii 3/27/13*

The amount of Island time on a Cruise is VERY limited....
But that said... can give a flavor for each Island.

Here is a story about such a trip to the Islands....
http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1891200


And another ...
An OCD review of Golden/Hawaii-Pictures!!:
http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1389679


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 13, 2014)

daventrina said:


> The amount of Island time on a Cruise is VERY limited....



That really depends on the cruise.  The 7-day cruise around the islands on Norwegian (round trip from Honolulu) is very port intensive, with most days being full days in ports.  Much of the actual cruising between islands is done overnight.  The cruises to/from the West Coast are the same for the 5 days you are in Hawaii, but you also have the 5 days each way getting there and returning.  We love that longer cruise, but it is not for everybody.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 14, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> That really depends on the cruise.  The 7-day cruise around the islands on Norwegian (round trip from Honolulu) is very port intensive, with most days being full days in ports.  Much of the actual cruising between islands is done overnight.



It us true that Norwegian does spend more time in port... But:
A) it is Norwegian And certainty not our line of choice for a number of reasons.
B) You still have to pay for airfare so you won't save the airfare to cover part of the cruise cost.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 15, 2014)

daventrina said:


> It us true that Norwegian does spend more time in port... But:
> A) it is Norwegian And certainty not our line of choice for a number of reasons.
> B) You still have to pay for airfare so you won't save the airfare to cover part of the cruise cost.



I was responding to the claim that on a cruise the amount of time in port is VERY limited.  

Norwegian is not our top choice either, which is one reason we like the longer cruises from the West Coast.  Those cruises also spend most days in port while they are in Hawaii, similar to Norwegian.  They are even more cost effective because you do not pay airfare over the Pacific when doing those cruises.  Our personal line of choice is Holland America.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 16, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I was responding to the claim that on a cruise the amount of time in port is VERY limited.



That would noticeably increase the amount of Island time. 
Best would be a one or two week addon after/before a cruise.

We've toyed at one of the one-way Mainland to Island cruises with two weeks on the end. That's almost a cake and eat it too solution. The down side is that those cruises are scheduled outside of the better diving times.

I'll stick with our idea that a cruise is about the ship and ports of call are a deviation providing an opportunity for some exploration. That said, the Hawaiian immersion program that Princess has does help bring the Islands to the ship.


----------

